# Poor Flounderking...



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry bro...you just had to try another spot! For those of you that don't know my buddy and coworker joined the forum under flounderking...We like to walk the shallows and stick em...well tonight we tried a new spot and it was slow going nothing but a few stud blue crabs...Well he decides to leave and my other co-worker (soon to join the forum) stays with me and we come upon two studs...one about 24" and another about 18" well it was time to head home about the time we were sticking them...only pics I got were on my phone...dunno how to load em..They gonna be good at the Restaurant tomorrow!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang if he could have only hung in there a while longer...... 24 incher.......That is a stud. Good job.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

Badazzchef/Flounderking... :clap on your flats. don't give up. I put in @ Josepine ramp. water been dirty.south wind blowing muddy water fromICW(tugs & rain) into Wolf Bay. sometimes you quick just as they are starting to come in & bed. nothing wrong starting out with wash tub, inner tube & 2 batteries & 2 - 12vdc light - one light each, works good. I gigged many flats that way. good luck gigging...Poppy (aka Joe)


----------



## flounderking (Jun 26, 2008)

What baddazzchef forgot to say was that he diddnt get out there until about 12, I had been at it since about 8:30 but only in another spot. Where I hit one about 14", and missed one that ran on us. Water is still pretty dirty I hope it will clear up tonight. 

He made it sound like i came home empty handed. Cooler wasnt full but got enough for dinner with the 18" from the night before and a 14 from last night.::nonono

with all four well have a feast fit for a king at the reasturant tonigh lobster and tasso stuffed flattie sounds good to me with a side of our world famous parm rice. :hotsun

<P align=center>" there is no rehab for fishermen and im no quitter"<P align=center>-flounderking-:usaflag


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job! 24" flattie will have some NICE meet on it! :clap


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell yes it does...I am glad you are prepping all this...and your second place "nothin wrong with silver" Fresh sheet item that starts tonight and all the stuff I forget!:bpts


----------



## WideSpread Panic (Oct 11, 2007)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblPostedDate>Posted Today @ 12:16:18 PM


glad to see your working hard helping out your co-workers! isn't thatthe rush? or are you off, again!

:lol

you should try the north shore of little lagoon sometime. it seems to be pretty popular lately.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Jason, they are at it again tonight and Landon is gonna take the yak out in the morning. DANG, I forgot what it was like to be young and have all that energy. 

Just got home so they should be in your neck of the woods about now or in about 15 minutes.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Were home...I got 2 Landon got one...Jason what rush?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

badazzchef Did you get my email about "How to post pixs using PhotoBucket?"





Bobby


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

im the other co-worker that was "soon to join". badazzchef....i say its time that we all go and c whathe means by "flounderking"....last time i checkedout of the 3 of us he still aint got the biggestor the most flounder


----------

